# Kniting Cruise



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

Is there anyone from the forum going on the knitting cruise that leaves Tampa Florida on April 7th? My sister and I are going and I'd love to meet anyone from the forum that would be going too.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Is this hand knitting or machine knitting, would have loved to go either way but way too close notice, would not be able to get off work with such short notice.


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

How did you know about it? Your post is the first I've heard of it?


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes, how did you learn about this? Would love to get on whatever newsletter that is!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Me too!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Which is that? I only heard of the european knitting cruise


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

Amma said:


> Is there anyone from the forum going on the knitting cruise that leaves Tampa Florida on April 7th? My sister and I are going and I'd love to meet anyone from the forum that would be going too.


One of the gals in my church knitting group shared it on Facebook and I posted something about a year ago when I first saw it. I jokingly sent it to my sister and said if we eat beans and rice for a year we could go on this cruise. She got back to me about an hour later and said o.k. I've put in for vacation time.

It is being done by a yarn shop out of Sarasota, Florida called a Good Yarn. It is the first time the store has done it. I have a feeling it is to late to get on board, but if you want to try you can e-mail [email protected] We leave Tampa and go to St. George in the Cayman Island and then on to Cosmel Mexico. While we are at sea we will have knitting classes. My sister and I are taking knitting socks 2 at a time, knitting with beads and a crochet class. They had about 15 different classes to choose form. The cruise is from April 7 through the 12th. I've got to get busy and get the supplies I need and my homework done. Jean


----------



## nrskrachet (Jun 7, 2013)

Info on their site: http://agoodyarnsarasota.com/
I would need night classes - after years of working the night shift, I haven't been able to adjust my inner clock to "normal." I am more likely to see the sun rise before I go to bed, not upon rising! Sounds like fun, though.


----------



## edmondp (Feb 28, 2013)

Have fun on your trip and let us know how you enjoy it.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Please let us know how this worked out for you. I just googled knitting cruise and machine knitting cruise and a whole bunch came up will have to investigate and see if any of the dates would work for me this year. 
Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

meknit said:


> Please let us know how this worked out for you. I just googled knitting cruise and machine knitting cruise and a whole bunch came up will have to investigate and see if any of the dates would work for me this year.
> Thanks for posting this.


Meknit, I would be really interested in hearing about any info you might find about knitting cruises this year. Thx!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

You and your sister have a good time while on your cruise...
keep us posted.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

have fun


----------



## cindy61 (Jul 31, 2012)

Just found this on google. I'd always wondered where people found these things out!
http://www.craftcruises.com/


----------



## LittleRedHen (May 18, 2012)

I am sooo jealous Maybe I will join you next time. Have fun and please report back.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

I know of knitting cruise that is leaving from Cape Canaveral Florida in November...you can get all your information from the shop in Cocoa Beach its called Knit and Stitch.. Here is the web site.. knitandstitchboutique.com.


----------



## SuperK (Jun 4, 2012)

Knit and Stitch in Cocoa, FL is also sponsoring a knitting cruise Nov 3-7 ,2013 departing from Port Canaveral, FL. I went on the cruise they had in Nov 2012 and I am booked on this cruise. I had a great time and can't wait to do it again.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Sounds like so much fun. Have a wonderful time.


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Meknit, can you post some o the cruises? Maybe someone can post future ones here. I might be able to get one for next year.


----------



## Reetz (Dec 11, 2013)

cindy61 said:


> Just found this on google. I'd always wondered where people found these things out!
> http://www.craftcruises.com/


That's a terrific resource! Thanks.


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

For those of you on the East coast of florida there is a knit shop in Cocoa called Knit and Stitch that is also offering a knitting cruise- Went last year and had a ball!


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Cruises and I do not get along! Really bad seasickness both times I went on one in the Caribbean. Have fun!

June


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

SuperK said:


> Knit and Stitch in Cocoa, FL is also sponsoring a knitting cruise Nov 3-7 ,2013 departing from Port Canaveral, FL. I went on the cruise they had in Nov 2012 and I am booked on this cruise. I had a great time and can't wait to do it again.


.....................................................................
To: meknit, Reetz & woodsywife....

I am going to ADD a little MORE INFO on this cruise......
I am booked on it along with my 2 daughters & DIL......
The cruise is on ROYAL CARIBBEAN and is Nov.3rd thru Nov.8th....... We leave PORT CANAVERAL on Monday afternoon & return on Friday morning......

The sponsoring Knit Shop is: Knit and Stitch Boutique
located in Cocoa Village on Stone Street in Cocoa, Florida..
their phone number: 321-632-4579
and their website is: knitandstitchboutique.com

The travel agency taking care of the reservations is:
Travel by Ginny, Inc. c/o Daphne Lacy 
1-800-950-5610 or local no: 321-632-5610

Nicky Epstein is the Knitting Teacher for 3 specialized classes during the cruise and there will ALSO be OVER a DOZEN classes in both Knitting & Crocheting taught by KNIT AND STITCHES OWN TEACHERS......

ALSO --- CASCADE YARNS will be the supplier & ON BOARD

COME AND JOIN US ON THIS GREAT CRUISE VACATION....
CBCarol


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Amma said:


> Is there anyone from the forum going on the knitting cruise that leaves Tampa Florida on April 7th? My sister and I are going and I'd love to meet anyone from the forum that would be going too.


.....................
PLEASE HAVE A GREAT TIME on your cruise..
Please let us know HOW YOU LIKE THE KNITTING CRUISE...
OF course, I mean When YOU return.>............
on the bottom of page 2...... I have listed all the current INFO that I know about for the cruise out of CAPE CANAVERAL on NOV.03 thru NOV.08, 2014... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cc1945 (Dec 10, 2013)

Awesome, never heard of this one!


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

cindy61 said:


> Just found this on google. I'd always wondered where people found these things out!
> http://www.craftcruises.com/


This is the one i was talking about i was looking into the irish 14 day cruise but i can't be gone longer than 14 days from work. 

It sounds like a great a wonderfull trip


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

Have a great time and pls share pictures and your opinion of this experience. Sounds like you and your sister are in for a really good time.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Have a great holiday.
A few months ago someone posted an ad about a cruise but it all went quiet.


----------



## Amma (Mar 29, 2011)

CBCAROL said:


> .....................
> PLEASE HAVE A GREAT TIME on your cruise..
> Please let us know HOW YOU LIKE THE KNITTING CRUISE...
> OF course, I mean When YOU return.>............
> on the bottom of page 2...... I have listed all the current INFO that I know about for the cruise out of CAPE CANAVERAL on NOV.03 thru NOV.08, 2014... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


A different yarn shop is doing the cruise I'm going on, but the travel arrangements are by the same Travel by Ginney.


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

annweb said:


> Have a great holiday.
> A few months ago someone posted an ad about a cruise but it all went quiet.


I think there was a lady trying to get an Alaska cruise organized. If you look in the search area of KP maybe you can find it.

June


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

cindy61 said:


> Just found this on google. I'd always wondered where people found these things out!
> http://www.craftcruises.com/


I've been on two Craft Cruises, one to China and one to Antarctica. Not only are these very well organized with good teachers, the fellow knitters come from all over the world. You knit together constantly and form a friendship that lasts. Then, so many people repeat cruises (some have been on 9 craft cruises) that it becomes like a reunion. Travel agent Melissa treats everyone like a personal friend. so if you have any questions, call or email her. I have my eye on the Transatlantic cruise next with stops in the the Shetlands and Faerose Islands

By the way, there are many stops at yarn shops and manufacturers. The one attached was in Chile.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> I think there was a lady trying to get an Alaska cruise organized. If you look in the search area of KP maybe you can find it.
> 
> June


Craftcruises is doing an alaska one


----------



## Frantomma (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm going on an Musk Ox Alaskan Cruise with 3 friends on May 23rd leaving from Vancouver. We went on one last fall with the group Montreal to ft lauderdale. Great fun, there were 47 of us.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

You are very lucky to be so close to so many cruises .My daughter and I will be spending about 20 hours en route to Florida next week to do a Caribbean cruise.I would like to do a knitting one.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

Have fun and tell us all about it on your return please!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Sounds like fun. Knit knit knit! What could be better than that? Please post pictures while you were on the trip.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have a ball you two. It sounds as if it would be nothing but real fun.


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Amma said:


> One of the gals in my church knitting group shared it on Facebook and I posted something about a year ago when I first saw it. I jokingly sent it to my sister and said if we eat beans and rice for a year we could go on this cruise. She got back to me about an hour later and said o.k. I've put in for vacation time.
> 
> It is being done by a yarn shop out of Sarasota, Florida called a Good Yarn. It is the first time the store has done it. I have a feeling it is to late to get on board, but if you want to try you can e-mail [email protected] We leave Tampa and go to St. George in the Cayman Island and then on to Cosmel Mexico. While we are at sea we will have knitting classes. My sister and I are taking knitting socks 2 at a time, knitting with beads and a crochet class. They had about 15 different classes to choose form. The cruise is from April 7 through the 12th. I've got to get busy and get the supplies I need and my homework done. Jean


Thanks for the info and website to the shop -- I definitely would be interested if they offer this again in the future.

shelia
nc


----------

